# How to choose a clinic?



## Rbex (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm in the process of trying to decide between the 2 clinics in my city for IUI. I am 38 and have no known fertility problems. I would be using donor sperm. I wondered if there really is a big difference in success rate between clinics for IUI and whether my odds would be much better with one than the other? I have looked at the HFEA stats and there is very little data to go on and it says on there that most clinics are around the baseline. I rang up HFEA and they said just go with the one you are most comfortable with. Would you agree?

I don't know if there is anyone in my area who could recommend anywhere either? I'm in Nottingham and looking at Care and Nurture currently. I'm leaning more towards Care at the moment in part because they have links with Brighton Fertility, so can obtain a donor from there with no wait time. I have thought about using one of the European banks, but importing is astronomical. I also wonder with the donor sperm where you stand if it turns out to be poor quality or not viable?


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Rbex,

I would try to go to both clinics open days/information evenings and see which one you get a better feeling from. I have noticed that there isn't much difference with the HFEA stats so I would go for the one that is easier and feels better to you. Good luck.


----------



## Tati100 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Rbex, 
I'm in Nottingham too and will shortly be referred to either Nurture or Care due to DH's SA.
Nurture seems to have the best results in the Midlands, but we are going to opt for them based on recommendation rather than results.
A friend has had two babies through nurture using IUI and couldn't praise the staff high enough.
It's always good to have heard good reports from someone who has directly experienced it.
Best of luck, 
X


----------

